# Lost Carlisle oar and AAA paddle lower Mish.



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

Lost Carlisle oar (Yellow) with name and phone number on it.
also lost AAA paddle (Blue) due to flip on lower Mish today....Not to proud right now.
If you find either I would be forever grateful to you for their return.
Thanks,
Bryan Carter
720-319-3236


----------



## cmartin (Apr 21, 2006)

You're sick on the oars. shIT just happens. hopefully someone has found it for you!


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks sista.


----------

